# Has anyone else had success with magnesium?



## BenElger (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi people, 
I have been taking magnesium glycinate for 2 days and I honestly feel pretty much normal, yesterday and today I woke up with 0 anxiety, I even forgot until about 5pm that I have anxiety, normally as soon as I open my eyes the anxiety starts, but I went all day without even thinking about it. I have still been getting the strange existential thoughts but they only happen when I think about them but they aren't obsessive at all. I don't know if it's the magnesium or what?, has anyone had any success with it? If you're thinking of taking it do not take magnesium oxide only magnesium glycinate.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

"Dr Oz" says you have to do magnesium in small doses through ou the day, and that it's more effectvly done wih food not pills


----------



## @TLA (Aug 2, 2012)

have you had any further success with magnesium?? I've been contemplating purchasing a supplement


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Try epsom salt baths, they're made from magnesium sulfate, are absorbed through the skin and two a week should be enough to see a difference inbetween your usual hygiene routine. I've tried one so far after getting them a few days ago and they're really relaxing


----------

